# Timers 50% off at Canadian Tire



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

I never check the flyer but went in the store today for a timer only to find out they are all 50% off. Picked up a nice digital with battery backup for $9.99. Just giving you folks a heads up


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up 
Will be going there to get some too


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Heads up all. Last time the sale ended on Thurday I asked the Can.T @ Sheppard & Leslie CSR who asked their manager if they would honor a sale price from the day before if I could not make it. They did honor the pricing so if you can't make your location ask if they will honor it. 

Can.T changed their sales thing. Used to be Friday to Friday. Now it's Thursday to Thursday.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

shadow_cruiser said:


> I never check the flyer but went in the store today for a timer only to find out they are all 50% off. Picked up a nice digital with battery backup for $9.99. Just giving you folks a heads up


Is that 3 or 2 prong? Got a URL to the item?


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

hey, thanks for the heads up


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

cool, thanks for the heads up, going to get one for my uv sterilizer


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Is that 3 or 2 prong? Got a URL to the item?


They have 2 & 3 prongs starting at $7.49 to $10.99


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Is that 3 or 2 prong? Got a URL to the item?


This is the one I bought
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...RD~0528814P/Indoor%2BProgrammable%2BTimer.jsp

I bought quite a few timers from Home Depot but this one is the cream of the crop

I went to 3 stores which had very limited stock of this specific timer, maybe 2-3 on the shelf.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I got one similar from Home D of the same functions. THo mine has the plug on the side. It stopped cycling my hydroponic setup.   THo when I go fully manual with force on it will allow power bypass and same when I force off it'll cut the power bypass. I'm thinking it's probably the batteries that are low.

BTW www.mec.ca is the best place to get the cells. I had to in a pinch buy from the Rat Shack for 2 x CR2032 (pretty standard issue cell in watches/wireless fobs/LEDs/etc) for my garage door opener and for my gun sight and it ended up costing like $14 for 2 cells because I was polar opposite of the city and in a rush to make it to a friends place. MEC has those CR2032's for ~$1-1.50/ea You could get them also at www.dealextreme.com for like ~$1 to less then $1/cell with no tax, duty, & shipping fee but test it with a DMM for the voltage as I've read they can come ~2.5-3.0v. The Rat Shack one DMM'ed at 3.94v.

BTW the link at this hour (04:14) does not seemt o show it on sale.. perhaps Can.T updating? I'll check later. THe one I got I think is made by Intertec.. forgot.



shadow_cruiser said:


> This is the one I bought
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...RD~0528814P/Indoor%2BProgrammable%2BTimer.jsp
> 
> I bought quite a few timers from Home Depot but this one is the cream of the crop
> ...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

BTW if anyone has spare or unused timer clips could you let me know? I lost a bag of them during a move. I mainly use my timers for 6-8hr on/off cycles but 4 cycles min. Most timers are 2 sets.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> BTW if anyone has spare or unused timer clips could you let me know? I lost a bag of them during a move. I mainly use my timers for 6-8hr on/off cycles but 4 cycles min. Most timers are 2 sets.


are you talking about the red and green clips for the timers???


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

mr_brixs said:


> are you talking about the red and green clips for the timers???


Yah those little clips. I should have duct taped the spares I had as I knew sooner or later they would have gotten lost due ot their size and sometimes they fall out when you remove them.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't forget temp guns 70% off! $~28ish.

Grab one. I'm going to see how well it works up againt my Intertech I think brand. Mastercraft gets the job done if needed but I can tell with those digi-calipers they're not the same in quality and possibly (did no test on this yet) accuracy as my dad's expensive digicaliper about 10times the cost. I'm sure the one my dad has probably has some chemical treating/coating on it where was the mastercraft one would likely be moisture/water damage/rust faster.

But hey good to have when you're out checking the tank temps and sushi/meats when you're buying it to make sure the temps are good. Handy to have.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone got those timer clippie things? And could spare a few?

also that temp gun is not like my EXTECH. My more expensive temp gun has on/off backlighting, f/c button selector, laser on/off, and I think IR heat checking without the laser on if you're close enough to the item. Still.. useful for the price.


----------

